# Choanal atresia



## gbaynham (Mar 26, 2012)

Any suggestions on billing for balloon dilation of  choanal stenosis? This is going to a Medicaid carrier that doesn't accept unlisted.  Trying to find the closest CPT to use.  
"A O degree nasal endoscope was used to visualize the nasal cavity.  The choana was stenotic.  A 5.0 Acclarent balloon was seated properly in the choana.  This was inflated to 10cm H20 and held for 90 seconds.  This w as repeated."    Guessing 30540, but should I add -52?
Suggestions?
Thanks
Grace Baynham, CPC


----------



## hewitt (Mar 26, 2012)

You might want to consider 31297. This is a new CPT since 2011, and was introduced because of this type of procedure.


----------



## mwatson@entsc.com (Mar 28, 2012)

CPT 31297 is for balloon dilation of the sphenoid sinus, not for choanal stenosis. If your carrier really will not accept unlisted codes (really?) then 30540-52 would be your best bet.


----------

